# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Shooting for the Perfect 10.10 with Maverick Meerkat

## TheFridge

It’s time to put our heads together to envision “the perfect 10″.

 This is a time of great innovation and change in the Linux world, with major new initiatives from powerful groups bringing lots of new ideas, new energy and new code. Thanks to the combined efforts of Google, Intel, IBM, Canonical, Red Hat, Oracle, Cisco, ARM, many other companies, Debian and other projects, a hundred startups and tens of thousands of professional and inspired contributors, the open source ecosystem continues to accelerate. We need to bring the best of all of that work into focus and into the archive. For millions of users, Ubuntu represents what Free Software can do out of the box for them. We owe it to everybody who works on Free Software to make that a great experience.

 At the Ubuntu Developer Summit, in May in Belgium, we’ll have a new design track, and a “cloud and server” track, reflecting some major focal points in 2010. They will complement our ongoing work on community, desktop, kernel, quality assurance, foundations and mobile.

 Our new theme is “Light”, and the next cycle will embrace that at many levels. We have a continued interest in netbooks, and we’ll revamp the Ubuntu Netbook Edition user interface. As computers become lighter they become more mobile, and we’ll work to keep people connected, all day, everywhere. We’ll embrace the web, aiming for the lightest, fastest web experience on any platform. The fastest boot, the fastest network connect, the fastest browser. Our goal is to ensure that UNE is far and away the best desktop OS for a netbook, both for consumers and power users.

 On the other end of the spectrum, we’ll be lightening the burden of enterprise deployment with our emphasis on hybrid cloud computing. Ubuntu Server is already very popular on public clouds like EC2 and Rackspace, and now that Dell supports the Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud for private cloud infrastructure, it’s possible to build workloads that run equally well in your data center or on the cloud. We’ll focus on making it even easier to build those workloads and keep them up to date, and managing the configurations of tens, or tens of thousands, of Ubuntu machines running in the cloud.

 It’s not all about work. We don’t just want to be connected to the internet, we want to be connected to each other. Social from the Start is our initiative to make the desktop a collaborative, social place. For the past five years, we’ve all been shifting more and more data into the web, to a series of accounts and networks elsewhere. Now it’s time to start to bring those social networks back into our everyday computing environment. Our addressbooks and contact lists need to be synchronized and shared, so that we have the latest information everywhere – from mobile phones to web accounts.

 So there’s a lot to do. I hope you’ll join us in shaping that work.

*Introducing the Maverick Meerkat*

 Our mascot for 10.10 is the Maverick Meerkat.

 This is a time of change, and we’re not afraid to surprise people with a bold move if the opportunity for dramatic improvement presents itself. We want to put Ubuntu and free software on every single consumer PC that ships from a major manufacturer, the ultimate maverick move. We will deliver on time, but we have huge scope for innovation in what we deliver this cycle. Once we have released the LTS we have plenty of room to shake things up a little. Let’s hear the best ideas, gather the best talent, and be a little radical in how we approach the next two year major cycle.

 Meerkats are, of course, light, fast and social – everything we want in a Perfect 10. We’re booting really fast these days, but the final push remains. Changes in the toolchain may make us even faster for every application. We’re Social from the Start, but we could get even more tightly connected, and we could bring social features into even more applications. Meerkats are family-oriented, and we aspire to having Ubuntu being the safe and efficient solution for all the family netbooks. They are also clever – meerkats teach one another new skills. And that’s what makes this such a great community.

*Here’s looking at the Lynx*

 Lucid is shaping up beautifully, but there’s still a lot to be done to make it the LTS we all want. Thanks to everyone who is bringing their time, energy and expertise to bear on making it outstanding. And I’m looking forward to the release parties, the brainstorming at UDS, and further steps on our mission to bring free software to the world, on free terms.

 Originally posted by Mark Shuttleworth here on Friday, April 2nd, 2010 at 9:00 am



More...

----------


## Dayofswords

....Maverick Meerkat

reminds me of two things

john "maverick" McCain
meerkat manor

both i don't really like

----------


## alzamabar

Hi, there are mainly two aspects of day-to-day users' desktop usage which are currently keeping users still on Windows: 

1) Proprietary drivers for technological gadgets and popular applications (e.g. Tomtom software, iTunes, etc)

2) Out-of-the-box support for media, such as the ability to play DVD movies, listen to MP4 files, etc

Whereas huge steps forward have been made as the second point is concerned (today with the installation of few extra drivers it's possible to watch DVDs on 9.10), the huge gap is still represented by point 1. Vendors don't want to provide Linux drivers for some of their products and this is not a matter of prejudices towards the Linux community. No it has to do with far more simple numbers; what's the Windows user base and what's Linux? Vendors make the math and simply find that they will provide drivers for OS where the majority of users are: and today these are Windows and Mac. Never mind that Linux is a brilliant OS, that outperforms Windows big time, that is becoming a user friendly OS; what matters are numbers. So if we want Linux (and Ubuntu with it) to beat Windows and impose itself as the de-facto OS we need to attract more users to the Ubuntu platform, and this can only be achieved if we provide a desktop environment easy to use for the non-IT-oriented users, and believe me there are loads in the Windows community. Windows is popular not because of his quality, but because they were quick (and canny) to get the contract with IBM when Big Blue rolled out its first mass-consume PC. Microsoft was able to obtain that every PC would be shipped with a copy of DOS, and this is how they got popular. 

It's very hard to change users' habits, especially when today users' are used to OS which do everything on their behalf; they don't need to be familiar with IT yet they can browse the internet, install a device (such as an external HD, a TomTom device, Blackberry software, etc) since it will come with Windows drivers but not with Linux (at least not the majority). 

To change things around we need to evangelise the beauty of Linux (and Ubuntu), the fact that it's free and that performs ways better than Windows. Partly this process has already started, with the user base hugely more numerous than before, but still I read on forums and chats that users struggle to get "everything" working on Ubuntu, and once they are fed up they go back to Windows. 

Once we'll have the numbers than vendors will start writing drivers for Linux too, and that will be the moment when Linux (and Ubuntu) will become the desktop OS market leader.

M.

----------


## Tyrongovender

Here's something I think could be part of your "maverick" plan:

*Support ARM processors and touchscreens*
I would like to see this because, while its great that you are trying to win market share from typical Windows users, I wouldn't want to see Ubuntu get left behind if Android/ARM based devices become dominant.

Having support for ARM/touch right now should make it easier to enter the iPad/touch pad market in the future, and will give developers some time to come up with apps for such devices for Ubuntu, or port current apps to Ubuntu  :Smile:

----------


## badgaz1

I'd like to see Ubuntu One further evolve into a way to take your information with you wherever you go.

I'd like to see it implement a Mozilla Weave server, your chat accounts from Empathy, your social network accounts from Gwibber and that way when you go to a different Ubuntu computer you can log in and BAM it's just like you're at home; your most important files, your favourite music, your bookmarks/history, your chat accounts all ready to go and when you sign out BAM it's all securely removed from the location and resides in the cloud.

----------


## Paradox Uncreated

I have been working with optimizing the computing experience, for the human senses.
Please do read:

http://www.paradoxuncreated.com/arti...illennium.html

PS: An update to this article is coming.

----------


## Robertjm

Music is starting to turn the corner so you're able to see more music availability without DRM. And now Rythmbox even has a music store built in. Sure it's not as robust as iTunes, but it's a start! 

Biggest issue with movies is the legal right to play commercially made DVDs on your linux computer. I'm not talking philosophical legal, but actual law legal, which each and every country seems to have their own rules to.

Why are these issues still going into the 10 edition of Ubuntu? Frankly, it's the attitude of the traditional linux community. "Everything HAS to be open!" "Everything should be free!" And then when someone develops something, rather than getting a pat on the back for expanding the availability, they're generally told it should've been open instead.

Just look at the silly Firefox trademark issue that crept up in Debian a year, or so ago. Exact SAME code under the hood, but because the Mozilla Foundation protected the Firefox name/logo through the use of a trademark, it was rebranded by Debian as Ice Weasel! Ugh!!

Now with that said, I am not against someone keeping their system as "pure" as they want to. They just need to understand that there are certain things that may not work as well as in the two major OS's, or may not work at all.

Until the whole copyright/DRM thing can be sorted out in court, Linux Mint is probably the best "out of the box" option for a great many people. Unfortunately, it doesn't have the marketing force behind it like Ubuntu, Debian, etc. does. Not to mention the financial backing of someone like a Mark Shuttleworth. Yes, you can get DVDs working by installing some stuff, but there are multiple packages, but it's still not as simple as a single button push.

My biggest gripe is trying to get my cell phone playing nice with my computer out of the box. I would hope that would be something ironed out fairly easily, but I guess WM causes all sorts of hiccups in there (can only imagine the problem with the iPhone!). The only thing I've actually needed Windows specifically for over the past few months was flashing a new ROM onto my Omnia, which is quite frustrating.

Anyways, that's my take. Sorry if I offended anyone with my diatribe.


Peace,

Robert




> Hi, there are mainly two aspects of day-to-day users' desktop usage which are currently keeping users still on Windows: 
> 
> 1) Proprietary drivers for technological gadgets and popular applications (e.g. Tomtom software, iTunes, etc)
> 
> 2) Out-of-the-box support for media, such as the ability to play DVD movies, listen to MP4 files, etc...

----------


## Kale the Quick

> Hi, there are mainly two aspects of day-to-day users' desktop usage which are currently keeping users still on Windows: 
> 
> 1) Proprietary drivers for technological gadgets and popular applications (e.g. Tomtom software, iTunes, etc)
> 
> 2) Out-of-the-box support for media, such as the ability to play DVD movies, listen to MP4 files, etc
> 
> M.


Most of the people I know that are reluctant to get Linux are as such because of the lack of games. I know you can install wine and play tons of games but most gamers are not actually computer people. 

I remember seeing that "Games for Windows" sticker on stuff, we should do a "Games for Ubuntu" campaign.

----------


## Paradox Uncreated

Linux binaries for the next half life, and you already have most of the people rebooting to windows.

----------


## yman

Plan for popularity:
1. Create a storefront for pre-installed Ubuntu machines from partner OEMs. Customers would be able to search for, customize, and purchase machines pre-installed with Ubuntu all in one place. Idea #9193: Links to OEM Vendors on the website.

2. Start marketing Ubuntu to the general population around the release of the next LTS (not Lucid). Market non-LTS releases as releases for technology enthusiasts and LTS releases for regular users. Build brand recognition among the general population.

3. Get popular software to be ported to Ubuntu.

4. Get Ubuntu machines to be sold in regular stores both physical and online.

Ubuntu needs to be something more positive and well defined than "Linux for human beings". If Windows is for work and Macintosh is for multimedia, then what is Ubuntu for? That question is the one that requires an answer. It can't be games, as that's one of the main weaknesses. It can't be the web, because everyone already does that just as well. Just price alone doesn't mean a thing. Ubuntu needs to fill the needs of a niche that is defined or dominated by Linux enthusiasm. Before it can do that, it needs to know what that niche is exactly.

----------


## yman

My shopping list:
Once Ubuntu One Music Store accounts for a significant enough portion of 7Digital's business, force them to switch to Ogg Vorbis or switch to another provider that's willing to do so.Get all commercial Linux software into the Ubuntu Software Center. Ensure that all future updates and releases of such software is also available via USC.Make it easier to develop and distribute software for Ubuntu via the USC, for both commercial and non-commercial purposes.Open-source the server side of Ubuntu One.Expand on the Ubuntu One offerings.Offer Ubuntu installation media for sale. I know I'd love to own an official Ubuntu 10.04 CD, and am willing to pay a few dollars for a bunch.Offer Ubuntu installation media for sale, but with many extras thrown in to bring up the price to 125 USD. See solution #8 here: Ubuntu needs to find a way for making "profit"!Expand the selection of official Ubuntu offerings onto more devices, such as televisions and handhelds.Improve networking between Ubuntu machines.Work with OEM to provide new hardware/software combinations that are tailored for each other. Could be an Ubuntu smartphone, or an Ubuntu media player. A really cool thing would be an Ubuntu game console/multimedia center. It could include pre-installed, fully integrated emulators plus a selection of the best native Linux games.Open an online store selling Ubuntu-compatible accessories and peripherals. Everything from cameras and printers to earphones and USB cables.

If there is more, I will add it in another post.

----------


## planemanx15

Few things I'd love to see:

A different look. When switching from Windows to Mac the main difference is the look.  Ubuntu does not have that.  It has a look that combines the two.  I would love to see Gnome-shell made the default.  It provides the user with a simple, easy look, and makes them say "wow thats cool".  Right no there is a lot of empty space in windows and fonts are too big (personal opinions).

Ubuntu One for the iphone, android. Recently I saw the Ubuntu One contact updater for the iphone in the app store.  Although i could not get it working, (said my credentials did not match) it is a step in the right direction.  Files that can be transfered into the cloud and picked up from anywhere.  Dropbox currently does this with a clean look and apps available.  Cononical may want to drop ubuntu one and partner up with dropbox. 

I agree with badgaz1 post about a completely internet based system that you can log onto from anywhere.  But to add into that idea, I would like to expand the USB flash disk project.  I believe new computers should be like kiosks, you can use the disk anywhere.  With the newer 32 and 64gb flash disks all your files can be stored.

DVD\mp3\mp4\etc support.  I understand the legal issues and that the software cannot ship out out with it by default.  During the very first startup, a pop-up message will appear asking if you would like to install all the extra media software.

Lastly, Cononical should think about creating their own ipad (not ipod) device.  There are mobile internet devices on ebay, with Ubuntu installed as a default.  They can start to make a profit on a device that can do all the features that ubuntu can do, instead of what Apple says it can do.  Cononical should also try to get more companies build linux software (i.e. Oovoo). that being said. There should be simpler video chat software too.

I've been Ubuntu for 3 years now, and have seen it come very far.  All the systems I install it on work out of the box, and all the people I give Ubuntu to love it.  I have friends who loved Windows but got virus or the computer just slows down.  I usually dual-boot their computer and now 95% of the time they are on Ubuntu (the other 5% is when syncing ipod touch). This goes to show everybody that people find it simple and easy to use out of the box.

----------


## frostedglcok

> Hi, there are mainly two aspects of day-to-day users' desktop usage which are currently keeping users still on Windows: 
> 
> 1) Proprietary drivers for technological gadgets and popular applications (e.g. Tomtom software, iTunes, etc)
> 
> 2) Out-of-the-box support for media, such as the ability to play DVD movies, listen to MP4 files, etc
> 
> Whereas huge steps forward have been made as the second point is concerned (today with the installation of few extra drivers it's possible to watch DVDs on 9.10), the huge gap is still represented by point 1. Vendors don't want to provide Linux drivers for some of their products and this is not a matter of prejudices towards the Linux community. No it has to do with far more simple numbers; what's the Windows user base and what's Linux? Vendors make the math and simply find that they will provide drivers for OS where the majority of users are: and today these are Windows and Mac. Never mind that Linux is a brilliant OS, that outperforms Windows big time, that is becoming a user friendly OS; what matters are numbers. So if we want Linux (and Ubuntu with it) to beat Windows and impose itself as the de-facto OS we need to attract more users to the Ubuntu platform, and this can only be achieved if we provide a desktop environment easy to use for the non-IT-oriented users, and believe me there are loads in the Windows community. Windows is popular not because of his quality, but because they were quick (and canny) to get the contract with IBM when Big Blue rolled out its first mass-consume PC. Microsoft was able to obtain that every PC would be shipped with a copy of DOS, and this is how they got popular. 
> 
> It's very hard to change users' habits, especially when today users' are used to OS which do everything on their behalf; they don't need to be familiar with IT yet they can browse the internet, install a device (such as an external HD, a TomTom device, Blackberry software, etc) since it will come with Windows drivers but not with Linux (at least not the majority). 
> ...


Very true. I agree with almost every aspect you've mentioned. 

It is truly sad but it's all about the money. The reason why manufactures don't worry about Linux drivers is because the cost to recoup after hiring personnel and developing Linux drivers is very slim. I hope that a manufacture out there steps up to the plate and begins to pick up the Linux market share and win out against other companies. As a result, other companies realize what they've been missing and it carries on from there!  :Smile:

----------


## florus

If I sell a Windows computer, I make a small profit on the hardware, more profit on the OS and a lot of profit on addition software. If I sell Linux computer, I make a small profit on the hardware. Ouch!
In the same way, printer manufacturers make their profits on consumables. Retailers have no incentive to sell computers loaded with free software, and that is where Widows scores over Linux.

----------


## pommie

<snip>

If a shop does not make a profit, it goes out of business, simple really, then where are you going to buy your computers from ????

Cheers David

----------


## florus

Thanks, Paradox. I was speaking hypothetically - I am actually a plant breeder.

----------


## steev182

If they want to get iPhones syncing, they'll need to get a full on media manager to do the work.

I'm talking Music, TV, Movies, Podcasts all managed in the same program.

Next, Photo Management. Something nicer than F-Spot please.

That's all I need to make it so I don't want a mac.

----------


## Paradox Uncreated

Put together and tune it a bit, the right opensource components, and you have something much better than windows. (Where are you going to buy it then, the junkyard?). Better change current it-technology economy models, towards providing a service, being that programming, configuration, building systems or so forth.

I also think that will put the right people in the right places, making money on it-tecnology, and less people doing "marketing" or related businesses. 

We do not need to present computers as something they are not, and over simplify them, so that the people who actually like them the most, suffer the most from it.

We do not need to present the computer, with a bunch of females, bikes, or whatever, to get "new users". Just have a good product, and society evolves and follows.

However what all benefit from, is that the hackers who posess the skill to change the system, into something better, can do that, without having to comply to an agenda of a big corporation.

Highest rated comment on this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8M6S8EKbnU&feature=fvst

"Thank God Linux exists". Indeed, natural celebrations of God, occur on a much large scale, that with windows, I strongly believe.

----------


## susancragin

One thing we may be able to get with Maverick Meerkat is good continuous speech recognition, that is, speaker-dependent dictation-quality recognition that turns speech into text both quickly and accurately. 
Because Nuance is getting Dragon NaturallySpeaking ready to run on Linux. 
Nuance used to say "where's the money," but last year they stopped saying that, thanks primarily to Linux being used more and more in European government venues. Anyway, Nuance promised last year to a Boston users group that development was going forward, using a two-pronged approach, testing for both a native implementation and a wine-based approach. I don't know where development is now, but I have been testing DNS 10 Standard using wine, and it's buggy, but it's fast and accurate, and the potential is there, even running under wine. 
DNS needs low latency, it needs speed, sometimes it needs uninterrupted access to resources. It needs things it doesn't get under Windows, things that Linux can provide. Wouldn't it be funny if medical and legal dictation (a huge market) shifted to Linux? 
Yeah, Nuance's DNS is closed-source and is going to stay that way, but continuous speech recognition could be more important than it is, if it were more accurate, and that Linux can help provide.

----------


## ohadle

> One thing we may be able to get with Maverick Meerkat is good continuous speech recognition, that is, speaker-dependent dictation-quality recognition that turns speech into text both quickly and accurately. 
> Because Nuance is getting Dragon NaturallySpeaking ready to run on Linux. 
> Nuance used to say "where's the money," but last year they stopped saying that, thanks primarily to Linux being used more and more in European government venues. Anyway, Nuance promised last year to a Boston users group that development was going forward, using a two-pronged approach, testing for both a native implementation and a wine-based approach. I don't know where development is now, but I have been testing DNS 10 Standard using wine, and it's buggy, but it's fast and accurate, and the potential is there, even running under wine. 
> DNS needs low latency, it needs speed, sometimes it needs uninterrupted access to resources. It needs things it doesn't get under Windows, things that Linux can provide. Wouldn't it be funny if medical and legal dictation (a huge market) shifted to Linux? 
> Yeah, Nuance's DNS is closed-source and is going to stay that way, but continuous speech recognition could be more important than it is, if it were more accurate, and that Linux can help provide.


You got my vote  :Smile:

----------


## mooserider2

> If I sell a Windows computer, I make a small profit on the hardware, more profit on the OS and a lot of profit on addition software. If I sell Linux computer, I make a small profit on the hardware. Ouch!
> In the same way, printer manufacturers make their profits on consumables. Retailers have no incentive to sell computers loaded with free software, and that is where Widows scores over Linux.


This is true in a way but if you sell a computer with free software on it you make more profit on the hardware because you can charge more for it. Like this

If you were buying a computer and you saw one for $600, and one for $400 with exact same hardware what will you buy, duh the $400 computer. What you don't know is the hardware only cost the retailer $300 and with microsoft installed it cost him $500. When more people buy the $400 computer the retailer makes more on Ubuntu.

On another note yman this is genus, with the only exception being point #2. If you marketed every relese to the general public then Ubuntu would be seen as up to date, opposed to windows and mac releasing every 2 years.




> Plan for popularity:
> 1. Create a storefront for pre-installed Ubuntu machines from partner  OEMs. Customers would be able to search for, customize, and purchase  machines pre-installed with Ubuntu all in one place. Idea  #9193: Links to OEM Vendors on the website.
> 
> 2. Start marketing Ubuntu to the general population around the release  of the next LTS (not Lucid). Market non-LTS releases as releases for  technology enthusiasts and LTS releases for regular users. Build brand  recognition among the general population.
> 
> 3. Get popular software to be ported to Ubuntu.
> 
> 4. Get Ubuntu machines to be sold in regular stores both physical and  online.
> 
> Ubuntu needs to be something more positive and well defined than "Linux  for human beings". If Windows is for work and Macintosh is for  multimedia, then what is Ubuntu for? That question is the one that  requires an answer. It can't be games, as that's one of the main  weaknesses. It can't be the web, because everyone already does that just  as well. Just price alone doesn't mean a thing. Ubuntu needs to fill  the needs of a niche that is defined or dominated by Linux enthusiasm.  Before it can do that, it needs to know what that niche is  exactly.


I could not agree more my friend

----------


## SyphonX67

> This is true in a way but if you sell a computer with free software on it you make more profit on the hardware because you can charge more for it. Like this
> 
> If you were buying a computer and you saw one for $600, and one for $400 with exact same hardware what will you buy, duh the $400 computer. What you don't know is the hardware only cost the retailer $300 and with microsoft installed it cost him $500. When more people buy the $400 computer the retailer makes more on Ubuntu.
> 
> On another note yman this is genus, with the only exception being point #2. If you marketed every relese to the general public then Ubuntu would be seen as up to date, opposed to windows and mac releasing every 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> I could not agree more my friend


So true indeed.

Ubuntu NEEDS to get big companies on-boar with making software for them. With this they can appeal to ALL generations, kids who want games, grandparents who want photos etc. Since Ubuntu needs a niche, why not fill all of them?

----------


## bryce203

And after all these wonderful improvements we still will only be able to watch 10 minutes of a DVD before the screen goes Blank. apparently if you are willing to give up power management completely then u can watch movies. is that really the solution?

----------


## Robertjm

Install Caffeine. It allows you to temporarily turn off the screen saver function that blanks the screen.

Robert




> And after all these wonderful improvements we still will only be able to watch 10 minutes of a DVD before the screen goes Blank. apparently if you are willing to give up power management completely then u can watch movies. is that really the solution?

----------


## pony-tail

No major complaints . But I would like to see a bit more work on WiFi . Mine worked out of the box on 9.10 - broken on 10.04 - hopefully working again on 10.10 (not holding my breath though)
Wifi just seems to be very "hit and Miss"

----------


## yussri

As said earlier it is all about games , bring in more games and you will have more Linux adopters , and yes we have made big strides to make Ubuntu faster and more user friendly , what I expect is major trend towards Linux and floss as general , Lucid was a big victory really (I was able to install it on almost 40 PCs now and the count is going   :Guitar:  on all satisfied all of these machines were business oriented kind of people that don't care about games  ) , but   Maverick Ubuntu anticipated 10.10 is decisive either we make or we break it let it be faster more friendly and social and gamers are welcome to bring in the mass

----------


## Lykopis

I would like to say that one thing I liked is the new hardware support in 10.10.
I found I could not run 9.10 or 10.04 on this machine, as it was not supported by any kernel lower than 2.6.35-rc1 (yes I understand 10.10 is still in alpha). Just keep up the good work and cutting edge improvements.
 :Guitar:

----------


## VietCanada

My Ubuntu experience and advice.

Last fall I installed Ubuntu Karmic only on my machine. Recently I've had to add Win 7 in a dual boot config with Lucid. Ubuntu is faster at everything. I watch movies and music vids using VLC. The internet is even faster. But I still need windows to play Civ BTS (the only game I play), so my wife can chat using the webcam (colorvis), and now so I can print with my Lexmark x1270. I don't want Windows on my machine.

Somehow Ubuntu has to become fully usable. Whether it's drivers or software written for Linux. Also if I've correctly understood what I've read in this thread Ubuntu should most definitely work with touch screens and voice recognition. A touch screen or voice driven user interface would be super cool. Why not push the technology?

My advice for perfection is to try to solve the old problems that force me to dual boot and look to the future with features that anticipate technology and social connection possibilities. Just playing catch-up, and (correctly IMHO) chastising driver and software makers isn't quite enough. 

Great work and the highest kudos to everyone working on this project. I hope I've been helpful. Build it and they will come.

----------


## sprocket10

I've been using Ubuntu Lucid Lynx now for ~ 1 month. These are the things I'd like to see:

Big Picture:
- I'm a visual person, so the more I can use GUIs instead of CLIs the happier I am with the product. I don't dislike CLIs, I just don't understand alot of the commands yet. I feel like this is a major anchor preventing users from just ditching linux after their first experience.

- DVD + Blu-ray support: I know this is a complicated issue. It will be nice once it's available!
- Games: again, not a simple issue, but hopefully it'll get better over time. 
- Media devices: phones, music/video players like ipods, etc. Obviously better support = better experience. I hate that I can't sync my ipod anymore.

Individual Program Improvements:
- I ditched Rhythmbox for Banshee because Rhythmbox would not automatically copy music files I play to my library (like what iTunes does). Neither of them will sync with my 4th gen iPod nano though. That would be MOST excellent if it would sync!
- Skype - still suffering from black menu bugs. Doesn't shut down and remove its process correctly sometimes. Still it's awesome that it's being worked on for linux again. Would be nice to see screen sharing and file transfer abilities put in (the windows version has these features).
- F-Spot: the only thing I don't like is the changes are permanent, no option to undo or revert


Things done well:
- Empathy messenger w/ bundled client support!
- Themes - really pretty  :Smile: 
- Software center
- Ubuntu One DRM free music, cloud storage

My $0.02. Long live Ubuntu!

----------

